# Can the "auto turn" gimmick be disabled...?



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

I would think that my $2000 Ariens mistake would operate much better if there were no auto-turn BS. It is the most cumbersome aspect of the snowblower and I wish it would just track straight. It wanders so much that I really need to manhandle it to keep it on the clearing path. 

Can the Auto turn be disabled on these things?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Ram, I don't think so.


What skids are you running? What kind of surface?


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Skids are stock, surface is hard packed gravel.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

d3500ram said:


> I would think that my $2000 Ariens mistake would operate much better if there were no auto-turn BS. It is the most cumbersome aspect of the snowblower and I wish it would just track straight. It wanders so much that I really need to manhandle it to keep it on the clearing path. Can the Auto turn be disabled on these things?


Probably and most likely, yes. Just from watching this video if one were to install a heavy spring between the two sliding clutch plates it would lock the two axles together not allowing the auto turn feature. One could conceivably fine tune it with slightly more spring tension still allowing auto turn but requiring more effort during the turn thus minimizing the wander. Without a unit in my hands it might be as simple as installing a shim on either side of OEM spring to increase the spring tension which would probably be the way to go. I would start with a .040" shim each side, assemble, test drive then work my way from there.

Ariens Auto-Turn - SnowblowersAtJacks.com


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

You may want to try Armorskids or call Ariens corporate tomorrow tel. 1-920-756-4688, let them know your issues and they may send you a set of their Poly Skid Shoes, both of these skid shoes have been known to help.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Didn’t Ariens offer autoturn add on kits for older machines? If so, maybe the previous gen remote locking diff can be installed. 

Shimming the center spring on the differential may be a good option as well. 

Realistically swapping to better skids will likely be the quickest and easiest solution. Poly skids are particularly helpful on pavement, but for snow packed gravel armorskids might work better. 

Regardless of skid material, I think the length of the skid will likely help the most with keeping the machine on the straight and narrow. A longer narrower skid like cub cadet uses, or the Arnold universal shoes look promising.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ditto on Armor for gravel.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Didn’t Ariens offer autoturn add on kits for older machines? If so, maybe the previous gen remote locking diff can be installed.
> 
> Shimming the center spring on the differential may be a good option as well.
> 
> ...


Yes they still offer the auto turn kit as I have one on my 1027 and I have roller skids and so far no issues at all and tracks without any wanting to turn, Although the hard packed with gravel is most likely the cause of his issues as I don't think auto turn would work so great on that.


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

I was having the same issues with mine when I first purchased it several years ago. Called up Ariens and they sent me there poly skids for free. Put them on and followed the setup on there YouTube channel. Works great every since. 

PS: I don't have a gravel surface.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I would say keep the tires inflated the same and run poly shoes up front. That should fix the pulling.
On my pavement, wheels up front made it 100% better.


----------



## Stroggle (Jan 10, 2018)

Just bought 2017 ariens deluxe 28 sho, autoturn is a very bad thing, I agree with all issues about that mecanism. After two snow storm I decide to lock the differential. It took me 20 minutes to do and now I have a locked diff and no more zigzag and wrestling. Very easy to do, I just insert 4 tiny hard wood block between the gears so they stay engaged. It’s not permanent and easely reversible.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

Did you read the sticky at the top of this forum on adjusting the auto-turn? Also, I purchased the Ariens Poly skids and they make a major difference - slide much more easily - not fighting the machine as the metal skids would grab into the hot top.


----------



## quahog (Mar 18, 2018)

Please explain these wood blocks to stop auto turn.


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

quahog said:


> Please explain these wood blocks to stop auto turn.



See Stroggle's explanation and picture on page 34-35 of this thread: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn-34.html


----------

